

Startups of Puerto Rico's first hackathon - flexterra
http://hackpr.eventbrite.com/

======
avelis
Would this event be streaming anywhere? Would love to watch or read what gets
worked on.

~~~
flexterra
We are going to publish a blog post (elweb.co) after the event. I don't know
about video streaming. Follow the twitter account (@startupsofpr), if we do
video it will be posted there.

~~~
avelis
Awesome, thanks!

